# doing it differently



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

this is a list of all the things i did/*am doing* differently on each cycle:

1. last time i was excited and the daily injections gave jimmy sunshine the opportunity to feel involved by laying out all the kit me and co-ordinating the whole affair with scout-like efficiency/ *i couldn't give a squirrel's willy that i have to inject myself this time. i do it quietly, discreetly and on my own.*

2. i thought it would work/ *i don't think it will work.*

3. i had occasional moments of comedy genius when recounting my ivf journey/* i'm even starting to bore myself now*

4. after egg collection i mumbled a croaky thank you, staggered home and promptly went to sleep/ *i intend to order a big cake to be delivered to the clinic to say thank you before staggering home and sleeping.*

5. i kept my treatment a complete secret from friends and colleagues as much as possible/* i've told everyone who has had the misfortune to make eye contact with me for the last two weeks. this isn't because i am excited or positive. this is because i want to own the information myself rather than let indiscretion make a meal of it.
*
6. i began weeing on ultra-sensitive pregnancy tests approx four days after embryo transfer/* i am going to be leaving the house on the third day after transfer and won't be coming back until eleven days after transfer. i will not be taking pregnancy tests with me.
*
7. i stayed in the house for the whole of the first week of waiting (with the exception of catching the bus into town one day) and so had little to take my mind off the torturous 'did it work? didn't it work?' debate./ *i will be in the caribbean.
*
8. the witch arrived on day eleven after transfer/ *i will be flying home on day eleven. maybe planes go faster than witches.*

just thought i'd mention it...


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Rosie!
sorry love i know I shouldnt laugh but you are funny!    I just saw your ticker at the bottom!  ... dont worry, you are not alone, me and dp made a nappy out of a serviette the other night and put it on our cat! (he let us more worryingly!) 
seriously though, i'm really sorry it didnt work out for you this time...I think we always think if we do things differently it will bring us more luck. i guess you just have to find what works for you.
Good luck for next time chick and think i may join you in the carribean!
keep making us laugh!
love pobby x


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Fantastic thread, will ALWAYS refer during my journey, especially when times are low!!!!

Thank you
Rosie 

Luv&Hugs
Mummy P


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Good one Rosie! 
LMAO, when I saw you'd written _*"i intend to order a big cake to be delivered to the clinic"*_ I had thought it would continue- so you could eat it & self reward! 
After my op, as soon as I was round from GA, as hadn't eaten since the day before & was was now about 2.30pm, mum brought me an almond croissant! OH YUM!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

shouldnt laugh but god I needed that today    Just got a BFN 2 days ago and feeling raw, upset, angry you name it.  I'm gonna refer back to this during my next cycle.  And I too intend to do things differently this time!



xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

That is so funny  LMAO      
Thanks for cheering me up
I think I will follow your plan next time too 
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## sarah16 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for making me smile.  Got a bfn 4 days ago from 1st ivf (5 x previous IUIs, all bfn) and feel like my world has caved in...this time I really thought it was our turn at last.  Your post just about summed up how I am feeling, and will take your advice.  Have 5 frosties so hopefully a FET before Christmas - and I absolutely refuse to obsess over it like I have done this time.

Best of luck to you

Sarah


----------

